# The Legend Of Larry Thorne



## Trip_Wire (Jan 2, 2009)

The Legend Of Larry Thorne

Link:


----------



## Tyrant (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome vid Trip. Thanks for that. http://www.larrythorne.com/


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the vid & the link. A remarkable soldier.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jan 2, 2009)

More on Larry Thorne.:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Thorne


----------



## JOgershok (Feb 20, 2009)

46 years old and still bringing to the communists.  

Who remembers Orst Jawarski?


----------



## 0699 (Feb 20, 2009)

I spent some time in Helsinki back in '96.  We went to the Finnish Military Museum there in downtown and they had a very well done display on Larry Thorne.

So if you're ever in Finland, go check it out. :)


----------



## x SF med (Jul 2, 2016)

Bumped for the new people to read.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 3, 2016)

7point62 said:


> Thanks for the vid & the link. A remarkable soldier.



I stand by my comment from 7 years ago. An amazing man, a remarkable warrior.


----------

